# Raft id and help



## codycleve (Mar 26, 2012)

A coworker just acquired this 18 foot raft.. she says it holds air.. I can see it looks like a d ring has been ripped off... so two questions.. what is it? And how much do you think its worth? Any help is great.. thanks..

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

That there's an authentic MFWO Poverty Boat, worth every bit of $600* if it comes with the oars, frame, & rope. More if the dog & VW bug in the background are part of the deal. I'm expecting it's a bucket boat. Looks like it's an old neoprene boat - if you sleep late you can also fry your eggs on it on desert trips. Looks like it's a 16' but I really don't know. That will play into the pricing estimates.

*That's all I'd pay for it. Then again it may be one of those rafts that appreciate with age, in which case it's probably worth $10,000 by now. 

Should be good for some fun splashy trips!


----------



## catraftyak (Feb 25, 2014)

The raft looks like an old Campways boat. I used to have a 16' Shoshone made by them. I paid $300 for mine in 1984.


----------



## Rojo (May 31, 2012)

Maybe a Udisco, with the frame tie-down d-rings added aftermarket.


----------



## zbaird (Oct 11, 2003)

Campways, I forget off hand what they called the 18', Havasu maybe?? hypalon, early 80's variety.


----------



## Whetstone (May 17, 2013)

I have a simular boat, 16', that I am saving for my Viking funeral pyre ceremony on the Salmon. I hope to not need it for a while yet.

Sent from my SM-G386T using Mountain Buzz mobile app


----------



## samcpa (Nov 8, 2014)

I bought a boat just like that from Timberline Tours in 1982-ish for a couple hundred bucks....like Andy mentions, I should have kept it, would have outperformed the stockmarket....


----------



## caverdan (Aug 27, 2004)

I'd say $300 would be my top price, for that old of a bucket boat, with the frame and oars shown.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

That looks a lot like the boat I took down the Grand but with a different frame and boxes. It is a campways Havasu and my old boss Kurt used to own MFWO in the late 80s to early 90s. 

He kept one of the more pristine ones and let me use it. I derigged it and did a small amount of patching in the floor and one or two small holes in the tubes and didn't have to pump it hardly at all after that. And for a few of the drier days in the lower canyon I didn't bail it once either. Good times. 

Thanks for all the great beta on the Main last week. Hot, but we had a blast. Didn't make it out in time to try Junkyard Bistro but that menu looks killer. Couldn't get my girls to stop swimming. Next time.


----------



## tmyers (Jun 19, 2006)

Campways Havasu - mid 1980's


----------



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

I have a Havasu and my fill valves are not that high up on the tubes and my d-rings are not laid out at all like that.


But the shape does look like a Havasu.


DanCan


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

DanCan said:


> I have a Havasu and my fill valves are not that high up on the tubes and my d-rings are not laid out at all like that.


Neither were the ones on the boat I used. It was hard to pump with double beaver boards full of stuff, but it was definite a Campways Havasu. Partly why I did a patch party on layover day. Then it was awesome.


----------



## BruceB (Jun 8, 2010)

*Another Havasu vote*

The thwart lace setup and shape are certainly Campways. So yeah, a hypalon Havasu.

I have a picture of a Havasu taken in the '70s and the valves and D-rings are placed differently. I also pulled out photos of my first boat, a Shoshone from maybe the late 70s or 1980, and that has the valves and D-rings in different spots.

My boat was disintegrating and almost unusable by 1991 when I replaced it. Even though this one holds air, worth only a few hundred, mainly for the oars, frame, VW and dog.


----------



## BCJ (Mar 3, 2008)

tmyers nailed it. Campways Havasu. Great boat.


----------

